# Invitation to Visit Women's Hunting Online (WHO)



## KathyEtling (Dec 20, 2000)

Hi, everyone!

Someone posted a message about your great website so I had to visit. I am quite impressed with everything I've seen here. You have reason to be very proud of it.

I wanted to extend an invitation to each and every one of you to visit WHO -- Women's Hunting Online at http://womenshunting.rivals.com. 

Women are an up and coming force in hunting and I'm proud to have had a hand in helping to introduce women to this great sport. Feel free to drop by at any time to post messages, visit our chat room (on Monday and Thursday nights) and read articles.

Feel free to drop in and post messages about what's new and wonderful here on the Michigan Sportsman Forums, too. As one of your visitors noted, we ENJOY male input at Women's Hunting Online. In fact, our fellows provide a lot of great articles, photos and messages, plus they are an invaluable source of expertise.

I plan to visit here more often. Thanks again, to whoever posted the invitation on WHO's messageboard. Great site!


----------



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

Thank you for the invitation to visit Women's Hunting Online. I look forward to visiting soon. I am new to hunting, but totally addicted!! 

Best Regards,
Huntress


----------



## KathyEtling (Dec 20, 2000)

If you are addicted now, just give it a few years. It only gets worse -- or better, depending on your point of view. I'm sure other visitors here at Michigan Huntress will agree! It's addicting, but in a fantastic way.


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

SO true. Hunting is a great sport. hank you ever so much for the invite plan on checking it out today, take care Born.


----------

